# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  कृपया वरिष्ठ सदस्य मेरी मदद करें

## sexydevil

*दोस्तों मैं आप सब लोगो से एक फेवर चाहता हूँ .....


मुझे एक एल्बम का गान चाहिए अल्बम का नाम है "सैंया दिल मैं आना रे " ये एक प्राइवेट एल्बम है जो २००४ मैं रिलीस हुआ था ....इस एल्बम मैं एक गाना है "यार बिना चैन कान्हा रे"  साहेब फिल्म का ये गीत रीमिक्स वर्सन मैं है और मुझे याही रीमिक्स चाहिए क्यूंकि ये शानदार है ...............मैंने बहुत कोशिश की की मैं इससे नेएट से डाउनलोड  कर लूं पर हर जगह ये सिर्फ ओंलिने सुन्ने को ही उपलब्ध है पर डाउनलोड का ओपसन कंही नहीं मिला मैं दसियूं साईट सर्च कर लिए पर मुझे कंही डाउनलोड का ओपसन नहीं मिला .....क्या कोई मुझे इस सोंग का डाउनलोड लिंक दे सकता है ....आप सब को गाना पहचाने मैं आसानी हो इसलिए मैं इससे ओनलाइन सुन्ने का लिंक दे रहा हूँ कृपया आप सभी सदस्यूं से मेरा अनुरोध है की मुझे इस गाने का डाउनलोड high qualty (jiska bit rate 256 ya 320 ho) लिंक दे दे .......धन्यवाद 



http://www.raaga.com/player4/?id=165...76736987785157



एल्बम के स्क्रीन शूट 







और मुझे माफ करें मैंने इतनी छोटी से बात के लिए एक सूत्र बना डाला पर मैं ये गाना काफी सालो से ढूंड रहा था ....अआप सब से सह्यूग की उम्मीद है ....धन्यवाद 

*

----------


## monumobile2007

*Link is here Enjoy...........*http://www.bomb-mp3.com/download.php...%28DJ+V_Key%29

----------


## sexydevil

> *Link is here Enjoy...........*http://www.bomb-mp3.com/download.php...%28DJ+V_Key%29







आप के सह्यूग के लिए धन्त्वाद मित्र पर  माफ करना दोस्त ये वो रीमिक्स नहीं कृपया मैंने जो लिंक दिया है उससे सुन ले फिर बताएँ.....आपके सह्यूग के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## gulluu

दोस्त ,थोडा इन्तजार करें, जल्दी ही अच्छा नतीजा मिलेगा आपको 
धन्यवाद

----------


## gulluu

http://www.applian.com/freecorder4/
इस लिंक की मदद से आप ये सॉफ्टवेर डाउनलोड करें और कोई भी ऑनलाइन म्यूजिक रिकॉर्ड कर सकते हैं .

----------


## gulluu

और आपके द्वारा माँगा गया गीत ये हैं ,कृपया चेक करके बताएं .
http://www.ziddu.com/download/13934167/a.mp3.html

----------


## jaihind20

*आप यहाँ से इसे डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं*

----------


## sexydevil

> और आपके द्वारा माँगा गया गीत ये हैं ,कृपया चेक करके बताएं .
> http://www.ziddu.com/download/13934167/a.mp3.html




धन्यवाद गुल्लू जी जो आपने मेरे लिए समय निकला ....आपने जो लिंक दिया है वो  गीत तो वही पर माफ कीजिये गा इसकी ऑडियो कुँलिटी बहुत ही खराब है ......कृपया मेरे लिए आप थोड़ी सी कोशिश और कर देंगे तो मेरा काम हो जायेग्स कृपया मुझे इस गाने का हाई क्वालिटी लिंक दे दे तो बड़ी कृपया होगी धन्यवाद ...............

----------


## sexydevil

> *आप यहाँ से इसे डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं*





मित्र इस लिंक पर तो कुछ भी नहीं है ..........

----------


## inder singh

http://mp3skull.com/mp3/yaar_bina_chain_remix.html mitr ise try karke batao

----------


## sexydevil

> http://mp3skull.com/mp3/yaar_bina_chain_remix.html mitr ise try karke batao




माफ करना मित्र पर इस लिंक मैं वो वर्सन नहीं दूसरा रीमिक्स है ..आपके सहयोग के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## sexydevil

क्या कोई मुझे ये सोंग नहीं देगा ......आप सब इस लिंक को सुने ये रीमिक्स अब तक का इस गाने का सबसे शानदार वर्सन है एक बार सुन कर देखिये और मुझे इसका डाउनलोड  लिंक दीजिए .धन्यवाद 




http://www.raaga.com/player4/?id=165...76736987785157

----------


## monumobile2007

> आप के सह्यूग के लिए धन्त्वाद मित्र पर  माफ करना दोस्त ये वो रीमिक्स नहीं कृपया मैंने जो लिंक दिया है उससे सुन ले फिर बताएँ.....आपके सह्यूग के लिए धन्यवाद


Mr. pehle song download karke sune fir bataye i m challenging boss mera link wahi song he bus mera song thoda bada he tumhare song se.. isliye start me music thoda extra he..

----------


## monumobile2007

*my link is same to same sir.......*

----------


## jaihind20

> मित्र इस लिंक पर तो कुछ भी नहीं है ..........


दोस्त आप अब इसे डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं  

मेने लिंक पुनः अपलोड कर दिया है

----------


## gulluu

अगर आपका काम अभी तक नहीं हुआ तो कृपया बताएं ,में दुबारा कोशिश करूँगा .

----------


## miss.dabangg

> *दोस्तों मैं आप सब लोगो से एक फेवर चाहता हूँ .....
> 
> 
> मुझे एक एल्बम का गान चाहिए अल्बम का नाम है "सैंया दिल मैं आना रे " ये एक प्राइवेट एल्बम है जो २००४ मैं रिलीस हुआ था ....इस एल्बम मैं एक गाना है "यार बिना चैन कान्हा रे"  साहेब फिल्म का ये गीत रीमिक्स वर्सन मैं है और मुझे याही रीमिक्स चाहिए क्यूंकि ये शानदार है ...............मैंने बहुत कोशिश की की मैं इससे नेएट से डाउनलोड  कर लूं पर हर जगह ये सिर्फ ओंलिने सुन्ने को ही उपलब्ध है पर डाउनलोड का ओपसन कंही नहीं मिला मैं दसियूं साईट सर्च कर लिए पर मुझे कंही डाउनलोड का ओपसन नहीं मिला .....क्या कोई मुझे इस सोंग का डाउनलोड लिंक दे सकता है ....आप सब को गाना पहचाने मैं आसानी हो इसलिए मैं इससे ओनलाइन सुन्ने का लिंक दे रहा हूँ कृपया आप सभी सदस्यूं से मेरा अनुरोध है की मुझे इस गाने का डाउनलोड high qualty (jiska bit rate 256 ya 320 ho) लिंक दे दे .......धन्यवाद 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.raaga.com/player4/?id=165...76736987785157
> 
> ...



*aapki madat aaj rat tak kar di jayege kaise bhi...........its my challenge ye sirf mein hi kar sakta hun..........*

----------


## miss.dabangg

*dost ye rahe aap ki farmaesh

download link

*http://www.mediafire.com/?gabzaio7bamafa3


*dosto  aap se bhi nivedan hai ki agar ye sahab ab bhi yahi kahetey hai ki ye wo song nahi hai to mein aapko bata deta hun ye ab hum sab ka pagal bana rahey hai aur koi bhi dost inke chakar me pad kar apnaa kimti samay barbad na kare


aur mein 100% garunty leta hun ki ye wahi song hai jo inohoney maga hai

:salut::salut::salut::salut:
*

----------


## gulluu

नितिन जी ,कई बार ग़लतफहमी भी हो जाती है ,मंशा गलत नहीं होती लेकिन शब्द गलत लिखे जाते हैं, इसलिए इतनी कड़ी प्रतिक्रिया ना दें. सहज भाव से लें .
धन्यवाद .

----------


## sexydevil

> Mr. pehle song download karke sune fir bataye i m challenging boss mera link wahi song he bus mera song thoda bada he tumhare song se.. isliye start me music thoda extra he..






dost maaf करियेगा मैंने आप का दिया हुआ लिंक डाउनलोड कर के सुना उसके बाद ही मैंने आप से कहा ......आप प्ल्ज़ मेरी बात का बुरा न माने मैंने जो ओंलिने सुन्नाने का लिंक दिया है आप प्ल्ज़ उसे एक बार सुन ले फ्हिर बताएं की क्या  आप ने जो लिंक मुझे दिया है ये वही है या कोई और ...........थोड़ी ग़लतफ़हमी की गुन्जाईस सब को हो सकती है ....क्योंकि गाना तो सब ने वही दिया है पर सबके मुजिक थोड़े अलग है .....मैंने जो लिंक दिया है कृपया आप से अनुरोध है की उससे एक बार सुन ले ....आप का आभारी  मित्र

----------


## sexydevil

> अगर आपका काम अभी तक नहीं हुआ तो कृपया बताएं ,में दुबारा कोशिश करूँगा .




गुल्लू जी आपने जो लिंक मुझे दिया था वो वही गाना था .....पर मैंने आपसे कहा था की उसे गाने के ऑडियो क्वालिटी बहुत बेकार है .....आप से बस इतनी गुजारिश है की मुझे उसी गाने का हाई क्वालिटी लिंक दे दे धन्यवाद

----------


## sexydevil

आप सभी दोस्तों को मेरी तरफ से थैंक्स की आप सब ने मेरे लिए इतनी म्हणत की ....आप सब का दिल से सुक्रिया

----------


## sexydevil

> *dost ye rahe aap ki farmaesh
> 
> download link
> 
> *http://www.mediafire.com/?gabzaio7bamafa3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*मित्र अगर आप को मेरी कोई बात बुरी लगी हो तो कृपया मुझे माफ कर दे  .....मैंने तो आप लोगो से सिर्फ सह्यूग माँगा था पर सायद मैंने आप को  परेशान किया जिसके लिए मैं आप से माफ़ी कहता हूँ ......आप ने मेरी फरमाइश पर  ध्यान दिया मेरे लिए इतना ही काफी है ....आपका बहुत बहुत आभारी मित्र*

----------


## sanjeetspice

nile nile ambar pr chand jab aaye remax me mughe cheiyea

----------


## Devil khan

> nile nile ambar pr chand jab aaye remax me mughe cheiyea





aap yanah se download kar le mitr 



http://beemp3.com/index.php?q=nitin+...eele+amber+par

----------


## miss.dabangg

> *मित्र अगर आप को मेरी कोई बात बुरी लगी हो तो कृपया मुझे माफ कर दे  .....मैंने तो आप लोगो से सिर्फ सह्यूग माँगा था पर सायद मैंने आप को  परेशान किया जिसके लिए मैं आप से माफ़ी कहता हूँ ......आप ने मेरी फरमाइश पर  ध्यान दिया मेरे लिए इतना ही काफी है ....आपका बहुत बहुत आभारी मित्र*



*देखा दोस्तों मैंने कहा था न ये हमारा टाइम बेकार कर रहा है ! मैंने पहेले इसका सोंग सुना वो भी पूरा फिर इसको उसी साईट से < रागा >से डाउनलोड कर के दिया लेकिन ये बाज नहीं आया और बोला की सोंग वो नहीं है ! मैं किसी से भी शर्त लगाने के लिए तैयार हूँ और कैसे भी अगर कोई कहे की ये वो सोंग नहीं है !*

----------


## miss.dabangg

> नितिन जी ,कई बार ग़लतफहमी भी हो जाती है ,मंशा गलत नहीं होती लेकिन शब्द गलत लिखे जाते हैं, इसलिए इतनी कड़ी प्रतिक्रिया ना दें. सहज भाव से लें .
> धन्यवाद .


*नियामक जी ये मैंने अपने लिए नहीं बल्कि सभी दोस्तों के हित में सोच कर कहा था की दोस्तों का कीमती वक्त न खराब हो अगर आप को लगता है की मैं गलत हूँ तो मैं आप से शमा चाहूँगा !
*

----------


## sexydevil

> *देखा दोस्तों मैंने कहा था न ये हमारा टाइम बेकार कर रहा है ! मैंने पहेले इसका सोंग सुना वो भी पूरा फिर इसको उसी साईट से < रागा >से डाउनलोड कर के दिया लेकिन ये बाज नहीं आया और बोला की सोंग वो नहीं है ! मैं किसी से भी शर्त लगाने के लिए तैयार हूँ और कैसे भी अगर कोई कहे की ये वो सोंग नहीं है !*




बड़े भाई आप को इतना गुस्सा क्यों आता है ...आपलोगों के वक्त की बात कर रहे है तो वो उनका वक्त है अगर उन्हें लगेगा की वो अपना वक्त बर्बाद कर रहे है तो .....वो उनका अपना फैसला होगा आप बार बार क्रोध क्यों कर रहे है .....अगर आप का समय और लोगो से जयादा कीमती है तो मैं आप से फ्हिर माफ़ी मांगता हूँ ...... पर आप अपने सब्दो को कंट्रोल करे ...धन्यवाद

----------


## sexydevil

> दोस्त आप अब इसे डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं  
> 
> मेने लिंक पुनः अपलोड कर दिया है









थंक्स मित्र आप के दिए लिंक से मेरा सोंग मिल गया .आप का बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद .....कम से कम आप को दूसरों की तरह क्रोध नहीं आता ...आप का फ्हिर से धन्यवाद

----------


## monumobile2007

> *देखा दोस्तों मैंने कहा था न ये हमारा टाइम बेकार कर रहा है ! मैंने पहेले इसका सोंग सुना वो भी पूरा फिर इसको उसी साईट से < रागा >से डाउनलोड कर के दिया लेकिन ये बाज नहीं आया और बोला की सोंग वो नहीं है ! मैं किसी से भी शर्त लगाने के लिए तैयार हूँ और कैसे भी अगर कोई कहे की ये वो सोंग नहीं है !*


*main aapki baat se sahmat hu... i m agree wid you

.........*

----------


## jaihind20

> थंक्स मित्र आप के दिए लिंक से मेरा सोंग मिल गया .आप का बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद .....कम से कम आप को दूसरों की तरह क्रोध नहीं आता ...आप का फ्हिर से धन्यवाद


दोस्त आप को जो चाहिए था वो मिल गया आप थैंक्स का बटन या रिपु टेसन देकर सदस्यों का उत्साह वर्धन कर सकते हैं

----------


## sexydevil

> दोस्त आप को जो चाहिए था वो मिल गया आप थैंक्स का बटन या रिपु टेसन देकर सदस्यों का उत्साह वर्धन कर सकते हैं




*मित्र सायद आपने देखा नहीं मैंने इस सूत्र मैं जितने भी लोग आये है मैंने उन सभी लोगो को थैंक्स दिए है हर आदमी को ........क्योंकि वो मेरी मदद को आये थे इसलिए मैंने सबको थैंक्स दिया है ....कृपया पहले पेज से देखे ...............धन्यवाद मित्र 
*

----------


## Devil khan

*EK TUKDA CHAND KA*


							Singers: 
Shaan , Mahalakshmiiyer
 
 								 									Album: 
Best Loved TV Theme Songs (2005)
 									Music Director: 
Mami Bhachu , Yunus Malik , Jani Babu Qawwal , Khayyam
 									Category: 
Artists



kya koi mujhe इस एल्बम के सारे गाने दे सकता है ................

----------


## Devil khan

> *EK TUKDA CHAND KA*
> 
> 
> 							Singers: 
> Shaan , Mahalakshmiiyer
>  
>  								 									Album: 
> Best Loved TV Theme Songs (2005)
>  									Music Director: 
> ...



kya koi mujhe इस एल्बम के सारे गाने दे सकता है ................

----------


## Devil khan

क्या हुआ भाई लोगो ................

----------


## sumii24

सर जी ये बिलकुल वाही सोंग है

----------

